# Martin for the John Lennon fans



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

D-28 John Lennon 75th Anniversary






I would prefer just the head stock, spectacles, and signature inlays for a more affordable price. 

LM has one available (nationally) for $12.879.

For the full CFM .pdf clic here.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

must be wealthy JL fans, Im a fan, not wealthy --- ,hey bulldog, Im just watching the wheels go round and round-so give peace a chance......cause instant karmas gonna get you, but whatever gets you thru the night , allright allright .........


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I like it, but I'm afraid it falls into the category of "post lottery win purchases" for me.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

teleboli said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.


And it only took 4 years


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’d rather have this D35 and a new truck.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

You could drive some nails in your coffin with this one



Wardo said:


> View attachment 325545
> 
> 
> I’d rather have this D35 and a new truck.


----------

